# Please help me identify some of my cichlids



## rollin75 (Apr 4, 2009)

Hello

I need help identifying these few cichlids. Also if you can please let me know if they are aggressive or not. Thank You so much










































































Please help me identify these cichlids...

I hope these pics upload for everyone to view.

I am new to this and I am not sure how to do this exactly...

Thank You


----------



## myselfdotcom (Sep 19, 2006)

1)
2) Sciaenochromis fryeri 
3)kenyi
4) Metriaclima estherae 
5) ?
6) some female peacock....
7) cant tell
8) hybrid ?
9) ?


----------



## rollin75 (Apr 4, 2009)

The last one is a female and she is pregnant cause she has not eaten for 4 days now and she keeps chewing like she has gum in her mouth.

The 5th one has red eyes, does that make it an albino of some sort?


----------



## MalawiLover (Sep 12, 2006)

rollin75 said:


> The last one is a female and she is pregnant cause she has not eaten for 4 days now and she keeps chewing like she has gum in her mouth.


The proper term is holding (animals can only be "pregnant" if they give birth to live young) though are correct she does appear to be holding. She also look dangerously thin. If either don't know who the fahter is or don't intend on raiseing the fry I would strip her now and feed her up (separated from the rest) until she regains her weight.



> The 5th one has red eyes, does that make it an albino of some sort?


Red easy would mean albino


----------



## MalawiLover (Sep 12, 2006)

1)most likely a hybrid, but I am not sure, looks to have some Cyno. afra in it
2) Sciaenochromis fryeri -Male
3)kenyi 9juvenile or female (extremely aggressive)
4) Metriaclima callainos (cobalt zebra)
5) albino something-shaped like a zebra, but not sure
6) could be a female hap, could be peacock, could be a mix
7) I think its another kenyi, just with poor breeding giving the extra/uneven bars
8 ) Melanochromis species perhaps, johanni or intteruptus
9) female (she's holding) probably a peacock, but one of the man made hybrids like strawberry or dragon's blood

I don't know what size tank this is, but there are going to be some major aggression issues due to species compatability issues and improper gender ratios.

Did you purchase these fish or did they come with the tank?
What size is the tank?


----------



## rollin75 (Apr 4, 2009)

I owned this tank about 2 years ago for a year and all I had in this tank was yellow labs 15 of them. The tank is a 55 gallon. I sold the tank 1 year ago with everything right before I moved to florida. The person gave me a bad check and I never got paid for it. When I moved back here 4 months ago I went straight to his house and demanded my money or the fish taank back. He gave me the tank on the spot with all these fish in it. The tank and water quality was really bad, you were not even able to see the inside of the tank. I have got it back to my perfection. I love keeping it clean and do 2 water changes a weekof about 30% each. What do you think I should do, there is mold aggression in this tank but nothing to bad, there are many hiding spaces. Here is a pic of the tank.


----------



## jfly (Feb 17, 2009)

ditch the kenyi


----------



## MalawiLover (Sep 12, 2006)

jfly said:


> ditch the kenyi


At the bare minimum. plus with this fish list (and thosein the main picture, you are going to have hybrid fry all over the place.


----------



## rollin75 (Apr 4, 2009)

Thanks for the advise.

I will get rid of the kenyi and also the fish in the first picture. The fish in the first picture is very territorial and anytime anyone comes near he drives them to the other side of the tank.


----------



## Drew86ca (May 10, 2009)

1) appears to me to be a poor colored male Metriaclima lombardoi which are extremely aggressive fish... be cautious when introducing newbies to the tank will need lots of cover for smaller fish


----------

